# Sonic Riders Online mod !



## aaron_McNiven (Jan 4, 2009)

I posted about this a while back but i didnt get any response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im not sure where i posted it so mabey thats why... lol

anyway, any of you who have sonic riders sitting in a closet or on your hard drive somewhere you gota get it back out!!

i want to try out this mod for sonic riders on PC, that lets you play online! so its not boaring anymore.

so im looking for people who wanna try it out!!! 

i didnt make this app by the way, so im not taking the credit. 

also if you wanna run this you computer has to run sonic riders at full or very close speed otherwise it will continuasly pause to sync, oh one more thing, if your in game dont hit enter and pause or it will mess the whole game up and you'll have to start again! :0

anyway if anyone has it and is interested in giving it a go PM me please ill give you the app!

cya


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry i would but I only have sonic riders 1 and 2 for the ps2 1 is a friends and 2 is mine


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 4, 2009)

Uhh. Not trying to aggravate you but where is the link?


----------



## aaron_McNiven (Jan 5, 2009)

i got it off the guy who made it, i just uploaded it here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c2bdc29...2db6fb9a8902bda

what you gota do is enter the hosts external ip in the box, click connect but make sure the games running first
whatever track the host picks is the one thats played


----------



## aaron_McNiven (Jan 7, 2009)

doesnt anyone have sonic riders? v.v
i forgot to mention, this doesnt usualy work on wireless for some reason.


----------



## Kairu79 (Apr 6, 2009)

I Have Sonic riders on pc and i have the sonic riders online programme.My name is Kairu (On it)


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a copy of one, yes an actual copy, its really bad and it always crashes to the desktop, ill see if i can dig it up from elsewhere, ill PM you when i do, however i remember that that copy was a backup of the original, i wonder where i put it, or where i got it from ?


----------



## aaron_McNiven (Oct 13, 2009)

Bump! Am i allowed to bump my own thread? Meh i don't care. I still have this online mod. If anyone wishes to vs me or others, PM me. If we get heaps of people maybe we could get a bit of a website running. I have to source to, if someone wishes to improve upon it. I also want you to all still note that this is not my work and I'm not taking credit. But yea, if anyone wants source, i have it somewhere on my HDD.
Thanks


----------



## Blaziken95 (Nov 8, 2009)

I want it I gave u a PM


----------



## antonkan (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm a Sonic Riders fan, but unfortunately, I think there is no online mod for this game.

EDIT: BTW, I got 1,000 posts! Yahoo!


----------



## Law (Nov 9, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> I'm a Sonic Riders fan, but unfortunately, I think there is no online mod for this game.



Way to read the thread, champ.


----------



## Blaziken95 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Can I get it c'use I am a huge fan and i rly want the mod...


----------



## prowler (Nov 9, 2009)

lol if this does really work.
i'm doubting anyone will be online.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 9, 2009)

aaron_McNiven said:
			
		

> doesnt anyone have sonic riders? v.v


most of us tend not to buy bad games
even download them for that matter


----------



## Blaziken95 (Nov 9, 2009)

I really don't get it why is this a bad game nor why is Sonic and the Black Knight a bad game, but for the Zero Gravity I didn't like the thing that there wasn't a speed dash like in the first one... and i don't know how to play that game on Wii I mean I have the story finished but can't understan how to play it


----------



## Blaziken95 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah Wil I get the mod ? can anybody send it to me ?


----------



## Saalih (Jan 4, 2014)

Please! Where is the download link.The download link above doesn't exist anymore. Can You upload it again.Thanks


----------



## zeello (Jan 9, 2014)

I have Sonic Riders on Gamecube but not PC.
But it sounds like you have to know the people you're playing with and arrange a match beforehand which is a lot of trouble you don't normally have to go through for online games nowadays.
And is it only 1v1? How many people can play?


----------



## Saalih (Jan 9, 2014)

I  have one frind that wants to play with me, but the download link that he provided doesn't work anymore (Doesn't Exist Anymore)


----------



## Saalih (Jan 9, 2014)

Could you just upload the file instead?


----------



## Gueats (Jan 18, 2016)

I want to try to use the mod, but I can not download. Asks password to log on to User n/a.You could send a download link?


----------

